# Mobileye System In 1st GEN Cruze?



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I've got a second gen without any of that crap. I've also been driving since 2000 and never used any of that stuff. Just put the phone down and pay attention. And actually look over your shoulder before you change lanes.


----------



## Dawson060 (Feb 24, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> I've got a second gen without any of that crap. I've also been driving since 2000 and never used any of that stuff. Just put the phone down and pay attention. And actually look over your shoulder before you change lanes.


I also have a 2nd GEN but with all the driver alert features. I find it really nice to have... obviously it will never replace a human driver and you should always be alert but it’s nice to have a third eye watching.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Yea my '17 has everything EXCEPT the driver confidence package lol


----------



## HatchBatch (Jun 21, 2019)

I know the MobilEye systems decently well, they are quite well designed considering how small they are and how much data they process, and how accurate their detections are. They currently are a tier 2 supplier for the vast majority of GM's front cameras, including the Gen 2 Cruze. There is no good way to retrofit one of these systems into a Gen 1 if no Gen 1's had them optional since MobilEye requires quite accurate dimensional data of where the lens is mounted, angle of mounting, etc. This is needed for the system to have a good reference point for determining distances of objects, lane lines etc. The system also needs good vehicle IMU data and speed data to function. These features can work well if you know how to utilize them and if they have been properly calibrated for the vehicle, but as others have said, they do not replace an alert driver. Being alert and aware of your surroundings is still the best option. 

Side note with the Lane Departure feature, they tend to be a bit obnoxious with alerts whenever the car even gets close to lane lines, but the Lane Keep Assist (lightly nudges the steering wheel) feature can work well when tuned properly. 

My 2017 Cruze does not have any features and I appreciate the relative simplicity in that, but I wouldn't mind a few of them if they came with my car.


----------

